# ADA height toilet



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Cust. wants lowboy one piece (Kohler San Rafael) replace with an ADA height toilet. No problem I say. Then find out the vanity countertop is a bajo style (covers the tank area). Bottom of countertop is 32". I want to install a Kohler, and have visited the site and looked at the spec sheets. Looks like the best I can hope for is 31", this only give me an inch of bolt height. What I'm asking for is experience with this install. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Time for a new countertop.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

philoplumb said:


> Cust. wants lowboy one piece (Kohler San Rafael) <snip>
> 
> Is not a comfort height [San Rafphel] the same as ADA? Or very close to it?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.totousa.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=393

http://www.totousa.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=674

They'll flush better than any Kohler too...


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Time for a new countertop.


The more I'm researching, the more I'm arriving at the same conclusion. Meeting Mon. a.m. for consult. Even if the cust. isn't ready to replace, I think cutting the bajo will be her best option. I'm still going to offer as many options as I can.

Thanks for the Toto suggestion. I have had good results with them, and NO callbacks!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Toto makes one and American Standard has a one piece that will fit.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

toto . Ultramax ADA One Piece 27.5 inch tank height i think or do a two piece


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

tims007 said:


> toto . Ultramax ADA One Piece 27.5 inch tank height i think or do a two piece i


Right! And the Toto Supreme II I linked above is 25 9/6"


----------



## philoplumb (Nov 25, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Right! And the Toto Supreme II I linked above is 25 9/6"


That's the one I'm recommending. Thanks!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

philoplumb said:


> That's the one I'm recommending. Thanks!


That will leave enough room for you to reach in and change a flapper in about 5 years....


----------

